# Ringo's classmate.



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

This is Lincoln, he is the other cockapoo in Ringo's puppy class. His coat is so gorgeous I had to take a picture and show you all. His owner says he is a chocolate merle. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is so cute love his fur! How old is he?? So how many puppies are in Ringo's class?? And how is he making out?


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> He is so cute love his fur! How old is he?? So how many puppies are in Ringo's class?? And how is he making out?


Isn't he gorgeous? He is right around 6 months if I remember right. The class is going well. Ringo did really well I thought. The hardest part is going over it all at home. Did you create a pile of stuff in your house to practice leave it?

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jayded said:


> Isn't he gorgeous? He is right around 6 months if I remember right. The class is going well. Ringo did really well I thought. The hardest part is going over it all at home. Did you create a pile of stuff in your house to practice leave it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll


I live in an apartment so it was hard to do it inside so I would go out into the long hallway and drop stuff there like toys and treats etc...and have her on her leash and do leave it there My neighbours thought it was funny but it worked. She is 9 months now and she does do leave it in the house but outside forget it she picks up everything and I say leave it 100 times on a walk I guess eventually she will get tired of picking up crap that is what people with older dogs tell me! It takes a lot of work to train them but we did the beginner and intermediate at Petsmart and in the house she is such a different dog than before we went so keep at it and Ringo will be a good boy

We didn't start with the puppy but she was 5 months when we started going to class so she had the basics and the potty thing down by then so we went straight to beginner.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

My living room is large, but it is also full!, so really not a good space. My front porch would work, or my driveway. Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

As long as you can space out the stuff like they do at petsmart they use a whole aisle (the one where I went) so if it's similar it will work!  I think you did mention your training was at Petsmart??? Now I forget ha!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lincoln looks lovely  
Good luck with your training.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ooh isn't he gorgeous. How nice to have another Poo to train with. Bet they make a handsome pair together.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> As long as you can space out the stuff like they do at petsmart they use a whole aisle (the one where I went) so if it's similar it will work!  I think you did mention your training was at Petsmart??? Now I forget ha!


It is at Petsmart, and our trainer just put stuff in a pile in the middle of the training room. Spacing stuff out makes more sense to me. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Our trainer would bring us out into the store and space stuff down the aisle. There were lots of distractions too like customers shopping with their dogs etc...it was a long aisle at least 20 feet long maybe a bit more. So that is why the hallway in my building works great........good thing my neighbours don't mind I mostly did it when they were at work or around 7pm when people were just relaxing. The trainer would also make us all stand with our dogs at the front door of the store (lots of distractions) and he would walk around and throw down cookies and we would have to get them to leave it. It was hard but Molly got it somehow!

If you have someone that can help you try it out. Put Ringo on a leash and have someone walk around him with a toy or drop a cookie and tell him to leave it. This started in the beginner course and he did it in intermediate too


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe the pile is for the puppy class, aisle for beginners? Who knows lol
Ringo got a huge treat today. I bought beef knee joints or whatever they are, yesterday, and gave him his first one today. That dog was in puppy heaven, he chewed on that thing for two hours and still went back to it every time I took him outside. (those things are messy) his paws and face were filthy and greasy, and I had to give him a mini bath, but it was worth it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Take a picture I want to see him messy I give Molly antlers they are the best and not messy she loves them. They entertain her for hours!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's lovely!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Take a picture I want to see him messy I give Molly antlers they are the best and not messy she loves them. They entertain her for hours!


He has antlers, they don't keep his attention for long. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## roancockapoo (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for posting pix, we've been trying to determine if Ronan is Merle or Roan and he def looks to be chocolate merle based on the pix!


----------

